# Hello from London



## dawit (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello all,

So after lurking on the forum here is my first post! Please be gentle!

I love coffee (like most people on here) I have always had it in my life, one of my earliest memories is actually the smell of an Ethiopian coffee ceremony (I'm half Ethiopian, half European) and can faintly remember the times my mum used to bring us down to london so she could see her Ethiopian friends and chat/drink coffee.

Now I'm a fully grown adult with responsibilities my love for coffee has only grown.

My first machine for espresso machine I owned was a Gaggia Classic V1, Owned and loved for many years until we were broke one month and had to raise some funds quick (needs must when you've a family to feed!). Once the gaggia went I've just been using my moka pot for everyday usage, the Jebena only really gets used for visitors.

I now work in television broadcasting and I have dreamt about opening my own coffee shop for years I feel like fate has thrown me a bit of a curve ball, whilst perusing the gumtree listings the other day I spotted that some fancy office in east london was giving away a Francio classic 1 group
View attachment 28554
I sent them a message whilst I was on my night shift at work and the next day its sitting in my home! Now the description said 'we had the relay changed last year and it still has an issue.' what issue that was I have still yet to find out as I haven't plugged the machine on or tested it. All I've done is clean it and it actually looks like its in good nick having quite and easy life in an office! heating element was also changed a year ago apparently. So whats the best way to get this machine up and running I ask? I would love to service it myself to be perfectly honest but appreciate that it has the potential to have dangerous bits best left to a professional. Where do I start with this!? any suggestions for a engineer in north london? I popped into Doppio coffee in kentish town and they were very friendly but stated they only service the machines they lease on a bean supply deal, he said that he would pass my details onto a friend tho. I would love to make this a project and any advice is welcomed.

When it comes to beans this is where it gets really interesting! I was watching Black Gold last week (fantastic documentary, please watch if you haven't already) I got so angry at the fact that the farmers working in coffee in Ethiopia are living in poverty and not able to send there children to school at the same time as exporting green beans outside of the country. It ****ed me off how they cannot make a living even when they are selling! So I called my cousin who lives in Addis, he owns an export licence/company and said he could send me samples of coffee he could export, final product coffee, that's grown, processed, roasted and packaged in Ethiopia, thus meaning a larger potion of the sale price to the consumers in the UK went into the Ethiopian economy. He sent out the samples on Monday and they arrived on Wednesday to my home (cannot believe it only took 2 days) and I have to say they are some of the best coffees in the world from the most popular Ethiopian brands and also some little know ones, So my plan is I would like to import a selection of brands and sell to anyone who may be interested! perhaps independent coffee shops, health food store, independent retailers and direct to consumers.

As another interesting point my partner is Jamaican and grew up there, her uncle still works on a coffee farm out there and said he could send us some, although this is a little bit further down the line I feel as I'm sure he doesn't have all the correct licences and whatever he may need to send from Jamaica to the UK. This would only be washed green beans.

So that is where I'm currently sitting, I dream of opening a shop with my wife were we can share our love of coffee and our heritage/history with others.

Any advice is welcomed, If anyone who lives in London wants to join me for a bunna and chat I would be happy too!

Thanks for your time and sorry for the long first post (nightshifts!)

Dawit


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

dawit said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So after lurking on the forum here is my first post! Please be gentle!
> 
> ...


Quite the introduction,

Sorry I can't help with the Fracino, my advice would be start a new thread with photos and descriptions and we will all offer advice where we can.

Sounds like you are very passionate about coffee, best of luck in whatever you persue.

Ian


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









I enjoyed your intro too. Hope your dream becomes reality one day


----------



## dawit (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Ian and Mildred for your kind words! You both have lovely set ups in your signatures!

I will take my Fracino query to the relevant page on here, I've only had 1 quote for a full descale and service which was £350, then if anything needs replacing its parts and labour on top! Seems a bit steep to me but it must be a skilled job?

Will add some pictures when I've got some time off from work and can give the machine a once over.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Hey Dawit , that's a very interesting introduction, sounds like your coffee shop could have some brilliant authentic coffee if you get it up and running so good luck with that endeavour and welcome to the forum I'm sure you get plenty of help here.

I'd get another quote that's far too much for a service on that machine you could nearly buy another one for that, you might be surprised at how much you can do on your own.

Hope you get sorted soon

TT


----------



## dawit (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Tiny Tamper, I'll continue to look around for quotes then. So far I've managed to track down a parts diagram for the FCX1 and hopefully once I've got some time off next week will be able to hook it up and find out more on where the issue lies.

Thanks and all the best









Dawit


----------

